# Das Orcs and Gobbo's - Tell me what you can...



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay.. 

So I want to make an army of Orcs and Goblins.. I sold my Vampire Count army shortly before 8th Edition was released and was glad of it after seeing the changes to the game.

Yet I dont seem to be able to steer myself clear of hordey armies such as my Tyranids. I was sorely tempted to buy a Space Ork army but my friends are pestering me to return to WFB.. 

What I want to know is are Orcs and Goblins competitive now? I am not talking about smashing every army I come across with major cheese lists but what I really want to know is if I have a huge goblin horde with all their neat toys and warmachines will I survive against my friends Dark Elf and Skaven superlists long enough to have fun??


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Though I don't play Orcs and Goblins, I have seen what they can do this edition and can say yes they can very competitive goblin hordes with mass little waagh magic is a pain mixed with some big hitters in the orc sections they work really nicley. Fanatics are still just awesome too!


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

As said above, mass gobbos and gobbo shamans is good, the ability to spam cheap characters has even made trolls viable a 30 point big boss to babysit your trolls and you finally have them doing something useful! Coupled with pretty much universally low points cost, 8th ed is very beneficial to Orcs and Goblins.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I've looked them over myself, and I found at least two competitive ways to play them these days:

1. Hordes of spear wielding night goblins with some fanatics, a good number of warmachines, and shaman heroes/lord. Animosity will still be a problem, but as long as you have a good number of units, you should be okay.

2. Exploiting the magic phase as much as possible. The idol of Mork/Gork, Staff of Sneaky Stealin, Mork's Spirit Totem, and some magic mushrooms thrown in, will allow you to really dominate the magic phase. However, because of the idol of Mork/Gork, you will have to focus on large groups of Orcs.

In either case, I think you're going to wind up with a horde army. That's just how the Orcs/Goblins roll.


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

The one thing you have to consider before playing O&Gs is, Do you have a sense of humor or are you out to win at all costs? If you don't have a sense of humor then O&Gs are not the army for you. Yes, you can create a competitive army and win more games than you lose, but eventually the O&Gs will eventually come-back and bite you in the rear. You will have a game winning charge lined up perfectly with flankers, etc. and then Animosity will strike. Also there is a lot of randomness associated with O&Gs; fanatics, squig hoppers, & pump wagons for movement, giant for type/# of attacks, special characters for all kinds of randomness; but in my opinion that is what makes playing O&Gs so much fun. 

I usually go into a game with a list that I think will be fun to play, might kill something, and that might win, but I start each game wanting to have fun playing (not necessarily winning). 

In 8th Ed the magic phase is very important to many armies. To O&Gs it can be used to cause some chaos and destruction in your opponent's plans (with a little more randomness thrown in), and we have our own less destructive miscast table. Also by including Mork's Spirit Totem (extra dispell dice), Staff of Sneaky Stealin' (1 of opponent's PD becomes 1 DD for you), a cheap lvl 4 shaman (less than 200 pts), and a dispel scroll the only way your opponent gets any spells off is to irresistibly cast (which will hurt his mage). 

Also like others have posted before, O&Gs have more unit choices/variaty than any other race. This can lead to an expensive ($) army to build up, but it can be a cheap army to start with the Night Goblins in a box of Battle for Skull Pass (or 2).


----------

